# Raised



## Signal_13 (Oct 29, 2017)

Yesterday, I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason. My father who was raised in the same lodge back in the 80's flew in from overseas just for this occasion. He also presented me his first Masonic ring that my mother gave him after he was raised. While my journey is just beginning, it was an experience I will always remember. Thanks for all your support brothers.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 29, 2017)

Signal_13 said:


> Yesterday, I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason. My father who was raised in the same lodge back in the 80's flew in from overseas just for this occasion. He also presented me his first Masonic ring that my mother gave him after he was raised. While my journey is just beginning, it was an experience I will always remember. Thanks for all your support brothers.


Wow that sounds awesome. Very special night for you it sounds like. Congratulations!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 29, 2017)

Congrats brother

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Oct 30, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## HoldenMonty (Oct 30, 2017)

It's always super special when family can be involved in being raised.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 30, 2017)

Congratulations Brother! I am very happy for you!


----------



## Signal_13 (Oct 30, 2017)

Thank you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brian Maxwell (Nov 3, 2017)

Congratulations brother welcome to the fraternity. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## WX2CIB (Nov 4, 2017)

Congratulations! I was initiated as an Entered Apprentice on 11/1/17.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## tldubb (Nov 4, 2017)

Congratulations Brother!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 4, 2017)

Congratulations to you!


----------

